# EVO 850 vs. MX500. Also, how do people install so many SSD's in their systems?



## lucor (Jan 22, 2018)

Ok, my last questions for my new PC build!  I wanna go all SSD on my new system, and I'm trying to decide if I should rather go for the trusty old EVO 850, or the new MX500 which is getting really good reviews and is about 40-50€ cheaper per 1TB drive. Since I want to get 5x 1TB drives this adds up to quite a lot. Does anyone have experience with both of them and can say if the EVO is worth the extra bucks?

Also this might be a really stupid question, but I'm completely illiterate when it comes to stuff like this: As I mentioned I want to possibly get 5x 1TB SSD's and want to use the 500GB PRO EVO 840 and a 4TB HDD I have in my current setup. Windows will be installed on a separate 500GB SSD and my new PC will have 8x SATA 6.0 Gbit/s. Meaning 8/8 SATA would be taken, so for now I'm good. But what If I want to expand in the future and get even more SSD's (you can never have enough! )? For example, is there a way to connect 2 SSD's on 1 SATA port? I've seen people with obscene amounts of SSD's and I wonder how they did it.

Thanks!


----------



## Pietro (Jan 23, 2018)

You later either go with m.2, add Sata ports via PCI card or go external. No worries .

- Piotr


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 23, 2018)

Judging by reviews the MX500 seems to smoke the 850 EVO, especially in random reads which is what we are using when streaming samples. So I would go with the MX500 - I know I'll replace one of my old 840 Pro's ASAP with an MX500.

Regarding expansion, on my Mac Pro I have 7 SSD's currently (6 on SATA, 1 on a PCI board) and no way to add more (without losing a PCI slot which isn't an option), so unfortunately I'll have to "throw out" some of the older, smaller capacity ones and replace with 1/2TB ones when I need more space. That is one way to do it. What Pietro suggests is another.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 23, 2018)

lucor said:


> For example, is there a way to connect 2 SSD's on 1 SATA port? I've seen people with obscene amounts of SSD's and I wonder how they did it.



You cannot connect more than one drive to one SATA port. You need to get a PCIe card with a multitude of SATA ports. Check out what I did:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/anybody-using-a-pcie-nvme-ssd.48048/page-3#post-4095551


----------



## lucor (Jan 23, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> Judging by reviews the MX500 seems to smoke the 850 EVO, especially in random reads which is what we are using when streaming samples. So I would go with the MX500 - I know I'll replace one of my old 840 Pro's ASAP with an MX500.


Yeah, the question is how reliable they are in the long term, my EVO 840 has been rock solid for many years. But I think that's a risk I'm willing to take. 

Thanks so far, everyone!


----------



## ptram (Jan 23, 2018)

If I remember correctly, despite the shorter warranty, Intel/Micron cells used in Crucial SSDs have a longer read/write life expectancy, compared to Samsung's. Plus, they have an additional safety feature, that are the small capacitors preventing immediate power cut in case of power loss.

Paolo


----------



## Sami (Jan 23, 2018)

The MX500 is a very good performance and stability, state of the art ssd. Check the AnandTech review for the technical info. I own 8 of them, very pleased.
Don't forget to back up!


----------

